# Happy Birthday Kara!!! 1/7



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day and I am sure Gucci will help you celebrate in style!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it will be grrrrrrreat!
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

KARA


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA Hope you have a wonderful day!!
Any good plans for the day??


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Karaarty:

:tea:

:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tomorrow. Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KARA!! HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hava Happy Day!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kara!*



Riley & Monte are sending birthday kisses your way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!
hope you have a great day and get a really good present!:wink:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KARA!!!*_

Drink a toast to your birthday and go dancing!!

:tea: :dance:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:arty::whoo: Happy Birthday Kara!!!!:cheer2:arty::whoo:

Have an extra Starbucks coffee to celebrate. :tea:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the day! May you have many more blessed with good health and joy!*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kara

Hope you hav a great day


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA! HOPE YOU HAVE A FUN FILLED DAY AND GET SOMETHING CHANEL!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Kara.







Make it a great celebration.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!:whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara! You make 29 look FABULOUS!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KARA!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday KARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great day! 

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

_Happy Birthday Kara!! Have a wonderful day!!! :cheer2::grouphug:arty:arty::cheer2:_


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::cheer2:Happy Birthday Kara!:cheer2::llama:arty:

Hope your day is filled with fun, love and joy!

Wanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:whoo:arty::arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!!:whoo::whoo:arty:arty:arty::llama::llama:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

How the heck did I miss this thread?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kara! 

I'm hoping it isn't one of those birthdays that ends in a zero!!

(My hubby's birthday is also on the same day. Now I'll never forget yours!)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My youngest son's birthday is also on the 7th of January ~ he's turning 17 at 12:15 a.m.!


----------



## BennyCaruso (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

:drum: Happy Birthday Kara ! Have a nice day .


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kara.

:clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks SO much, everyone!! 

I'm not sure what we are going to do today? It looks like we might go out for dinner tomorrow, since my boys have an important Scout meeting tonight and won't be home til later. So far, so good...no birthday drama or trauma! lol 

I see my daughter bought me some new cookie sheets (they were on my Christmas list) and made me a cake that looks wonderful...I think its Key Lime??

Thanks again!
Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks SO much, everyone!!
> 
> I'm not sure what we are going to do today? It looks like we might go out for dinner tomorrow, since my boys have an important Scout meeting tonight and won't be home til later. So far, so good...no birthday drama or trauma! lol
> 
> ...


I love Key Lime pie. Have an extra piece for me. Have fun.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH mY, Key Lime is my favorite --- have a third piece for ME!!! 
Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Key lime is one of my favorites!

My teenie bop daughter has been into baking since Christmas, and she made a key lime "cake", from scratch...I can't wait to taste it! It was smelling SOOO divine last night, lol...she *banned* me from the kitchen after 8, but the smell was driving me crazy! lol

So far, just a LAZY day  I ordered some new patterns for dresses and skirts, I need to make some fantabulous new dresses for our cruise this summer...  I think I'll shop for some fabric, too. woo hoo!

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Enjoy your day Kara!
The Key Lime cake sounds fabulous.
(Love it when the kids come through)


Happy birthday!:wave:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara!!arty:arty:

Hope you have a nice, relaxing day!
Enjoy the pie! :hungry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Kara!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*We wish you a great day, have a wonderful birthday!!!!!!!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Happy Birthday Kara! Hope you have a very sunny and fulfilling day!* :cheer2:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*WARM BIRTHDAY WISHES !!!*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:arty:arty:arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA !!
How did you celebrate?? What were your best prezzies??? love, amy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Now, I just reading backwards through the thread. OHHHHH key lime is my FAVORITE. . . yum yum yum.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Kara...A little off subject, but I didn't know you liked to sew. That's my obsession!!! I love making clothes for the girls & me. I also love quilting and sewing things for the house. What kind of machine do you use? DH got me an amazing Bernina Embroidery machine a few years ago w/computer editing & digitizing. I could sit for hours & just mess with it! Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* _Hope you get some AMAZING gifts_. :cheer2: :hug: arty:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

JEN, I'm telling you, there isn't anything that Kara cannot do. She's a real Renaissance woman!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Kara,

Sissy and I send lots of hugs and kisses. Hope you have a wonderful day and Gucci is extra sweet today.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Kara!!
The best wishes from the other side of the globe )


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A most happy day to you, Kara!

Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you!!!

Amy, I haven't got prezzies yet, later tonight!

Jen, my DH bought me my DREAM machine last mother's day. A Viking Husqvarna Designer SE I'm SO in love with it..I haven't even figured out all the embroidery features yet, but I will! Dream machine! I'd like to get an industrial machine and maybe a Bernina..start a collection! lol.. I have a Brother 600 that the kids mostly use. You can never have too many sewing machines, that's for sure.

Uh oh, just got word that my DH has a fever  Looks like I'll be nurse-maid this week. lol

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, Happy, happy birthday!!!! I hope it's filled with all of your favorite things and lots of dog lickies from Gucci 

And I hope DH is better soon and keeps those germs to himself; nothing worse than playing nursemaid to a sick man!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara. I know you will have a fabulous day!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you! Thank you!!!
> 
> Amy, I haven't got prezzies yet, later tonight!
> 
> ...


Hope he won't share it with you! 
Have a great day and year!
Sally


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara

Hav a great day!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Kara!!!*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I'm hoping I don't catch a cold for my birthday! *Egads!* I think I'll take some extra vitamins today and stay away, lol  Its crazy that so many people have gotten sick this year, atleast here in Virginia...the viruses are working overtime this year.

Kara


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*

eace:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara!

I always enjoy reading your threads and advice. You've provided some really good ideas and I feel as if I know you. I hope this turns out to be your best day ever (even though it looks as though you may be nursing a sick hubby):sorry:

Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope your day is great!!! Hmmm DH with a fever? sounds like a bait and switch to me. He must have a big surprise planned.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful day!


:hug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Kara, I hope your day was wonderful!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara,

I am a day late, sorry, I need to get on Forum at least every day I see. I miss too much going on. Thanks for all the help you have given to me about the Havs and now thru our children Gucci and Augie, we are family. 

xxoo
Robin, Augie and Diva


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kara Hope your DH feels better today. Did you get to celebrate? How was the cake?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

The cake was FANTABULOUS!!!!!!! OMG! If you have never made a key lime cake, and you like (love) key lime pie, you must do this! lol, terrific! And even better today chilled..I had some for lunch, thank you very much! hehe.

My husband? Ehh..he wasn't AS whiny as I thought he would be, so I guess that's an improvement...he's still coughing alot though 

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Belated birthday! I hope you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The cake was FANTABULOUS!!!!!!! OMG! If you have never made a key lime cake, and you like (love) key lime pie, you must do this! lol, terrific! And even better today chilled..I had some for lunch, thank you very much! hehe.
> 
> ...


How about sharing the recipe?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How did I miss this??? Oh I guess I was busy oogling the puppies LOL!

HAPPY BELATED BITHDAY KARA!!!!!!!! UUMMMM YUMMY Key Lime Cake! It's sounds delicious!! I hope you had a lovely time! 
arty::dance:arty:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Kara!! sorry it's a day late.
Sounds like that pie was a huge hit!! Did ya save some for us??


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry I'm late! I say you should celebrate the entire month anyway! (and keep eating lots of key lime cake!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kara--I'm sorry. I somehow missed this thread. But Happy Birthday a day late. Let me buy you a drink--come on out here to the Bay area and we will have a real birthday party!!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Happy birthday! I will be with Cheryl when you come!!!!! eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! lol

I'd LOVE to come have a coctail with you ladies, that would be fun, FUN! lol

I will ask DD for the recipe when I see her and post it for you! 

hugs,
Kara


----------

